# Disque Dur Externe non détecté sur le finder



## adonisbeeker (15 Janvier 2018)

Salut à tous je suis Adonis. Je m'y connais pas trop en informatique mais suis peut etre un bidouilleur si on me donne la procédure à suivre, genre tuto quoi. Enfait j'ai récupérer le disque dur Seagate 1 To de mon grand frère qui fonctionnait parfaitement puisqu'il avait une partition je croit windows à l'interieur. Sur Mac juste 475 Go était détectés et lorsque je le branchait sur mon macbook, time machine me demandait toute suite si je veux l'utiliser comme disque de sauvegarde. Mais moi je l'ai plutôt directement effacer à partir de l'utilitaire de disque. Juste après l'effacement qui s'est je crois bien passé, le disque n'est plus détecté sur le finder et sur l'utilitaire il indique que le disque est completement plein, mais il reste partitionné. lorsque je lance l'effacement à nouveau il y'a un message d'erreur de monture je croit. Je sais pas s'il est récupérable le disque; sur windows il est détecté également mais pas sur le poste de travail. Je suis sur MacOS Sierra et mon grande frère également.
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Adonis
*
Puisque tu aimes les tutos > en voici un petit -->

- attache le DDE à ton Mac > puis va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition et de partitions

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> il sera possible de voir dans le tableau comment le disque externe est reconnu.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Adonis
> *
> Puisque tu aimes les tutos > en voici un petit -->
> 
> ...




```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AB                      119.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.9 GB   disk1s2

Deny-Machin:~ macbook$
  Merci pour la réponse. J'espere que cela marchera. Voici le résultat de l'analyse par le terminal.
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Passe la commande (en copier-coller direct)

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD 100%
```


elle reformate spécifiquement la partition *disk1s2* (*disk1* = 2è disque > *s2* =  slice ou tranche logique n°2)

en remontant un volume intitulé *CD* puisque celui du disque interne s'appelle *AB*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (en copier-coller direct)
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD 100%
> ...




```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD 100%
Unable to find disk for 100%
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD 100%
Unable to find disk for 100%
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$
```

Voila ce que le terminal me donne.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Pardon : je me suis loupé dans la commande. Voici la version rectifiée -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD disk1s2
```


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

S'il vous plait on parle là du disque externe. puisque à ma conaissance le disque nommé AB c'est mon disque principal iterne. lui n'a pas depb


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pardon : je me suis loupé dans la commande. Voici la version rectifiée -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD disk1s2
> ```




```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ CD disk1s2
Started erase on disk1s2
Unmounting disk
Erasing
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1s2 CD
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$
```
Voila le message du terminal. Merci beaucoup ce gar. Time machine l'a detecté à nouveau et le finder egalement. Mais dis moi un peu il avait quoi enfait?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

La commande est passée.

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande est passée.
> 
> Repasse une commande :
> 
> ...




```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AB                      119.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS CD                      999.9 GB   disk1s2
```
Voila le tableau. Merci si tu peux m'expliquer ce qu'il a eu ca sera cool.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Tu as bien un volume de *999 Go* intitulé actuellement *CD*. Évidemment > ce nom est une plaisanterie de ma part (après *AB* > *CD*) --> tu peux le modifier à ta guise. Si tu veux même que je te le fasse avec une commande > tu me dis le nouveau nom que tu veux à la place de *CD*.

J'aurais du mal à t'expliquer exactement le problème que tu as rencontré > parce que je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait exactement dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Tous les paramètres étaient corrects (table de partition *GUID* pour le disque > type *Apple_HFS* pour la partition) --> il manquait simplement un *système de fichiers* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk1s2* - système de fichiers qui est la structure génératrice d'un volume. Il manquait donc par conséquent un volume montable sur la partition (volume qui est un espace manipulable par l'utilisateur pour lire et écrire des fichiers). Bref : tu avais un contenant (la partition) vide de volume utile.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as bien un volume de *999 Go* intitulé actuellement *CD*. Évidemment > ce nom est une plaisanterie de ma part (après *AB* > *CD*) --> tu peux le modifier à ta guise. Si tu veux même que je te le fasse avec une commande > tu me dis le nouveau nom que tu veux à la place de *CD*.
> 
> J'aurais du mal à t'expliquer exactement le problème que tu as rencontré > parce que je ne sais pas ce que tu as fait exactement dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque». Tous les paramètres étaient corrects (table de partition *GUID* pour le disque > type *Apple_HFS* pour la partition) --> il manquait simplement un *système de fichiers* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk1s2* - système de fichiers qui est la structure génératrice d'un volume. Il manquait donc par conséquent un volume montable sur la partition (volume qui est un espace manipulable par l'utilisateur pour lire et écrire des fichiers). Bref : tu avais un contenant (la partition) vide de volume utile.


Okay merci peut tu me faire une commande pour le nom: Adonis? et j'aimerais aussi bien utiliser le terminal la c trop genial ya un ami ki est fort dessus lui aussi.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Alors voici la commande :

```
diskutil rename disk1s2 Adonis
```


comme tu le vois > la commande est simple : tu appelles l'utilitaire *diskutil* (*disk*_*util*ity : utilitaire de disque) > avec le verbe *rename* (renommer) > l'identifiant de la partition-cible = *disk1s2* > le nom que tu veux donner au volume qui va monter sur cette partition = *Adonis* ici


NB: en cas de nom composé de plusieurs termes séparés par des espaces - exemple : *DDE externe Adonis* --> il faut toujours encadrer l'intitulé par des *""* --> ce qui donnerait *"DDE externe Adonis"* > afin de déclarer que la suite des mots séparés constitue un seul objet logique et pas plusieurs


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors voici la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil rename disk1s2 Adonis
> ...



Salut ce  gar je reviens encore avec le meme disque dur externe. juste au moment ou la procedure de tout à l'heure a fonctionné, au niveau du finder l'ouverture a fais ralentir le mac graav j'ai du l'eteindre et bah revoila le meme probleme.  voici le resultat de l'analyse diskutil list:

```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AB                      119.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.9 GB   disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Il doit y avoir un problème avec ce DDE. Il n'est pas normal de perdre comme ça un volume.

Tu peux passer la commande (une petite variante) :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -v Adonis /dev/disk2s2
```


après validation > une demande de *password* va s'afficher (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide avec la touche "Entrée"

cette commande injecte dans le conteneur déjà présent de la partition *disk2s2* un système de fichiers* jhfs+* > générant un volume intitulé *Adonis*

Après ce type de commande > le volume n'est pas monté automatiquement par le *kernel*. Détache le connecteur USB du port du Mac > puis ré-attache le connecteur USB au port du Mac > ce qui devrait faire monter le volume.

Tu n'as qu'à dire si ça a fonctionné. Si oui > tu as intérêt à faire des tests avec le volume avant d'y confier des données.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il doit y avoir un problème avec ce DDE. Il n'est pas normal de perdre comme ça un volume.
> 
> Tu peux passer la commande (une petite variante) :
> 
> ...



cela n'a pas fonctionné. Voila les resultats:

```
Last login: Tue Jan 16 21:11:16 on ttys000
Restored session: Tue Jan 16 21:52:49 WAT 2018
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ sudo newfs_hfs -v Adonis /dev/disk2s2
Password:
newfs_hfs: WriteBuffer:  pwrite(3, 0x10d297000, 131072, 0): Device not configured
newfs_hfs: write (sector 0): Invalid argument
```


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

adonisbeeker a dit:


> cela n'a pas fonctionné. Voila les resultats:
> 
> ```
> Last login: Tue Jan 16 21:11:16 on ttys000
> ...



j'ai du refaire un nouveau test diskutil voici le reslutat:

```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AB                      119.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.9 GB   disk1s2

Deny-Machin:~ macbook$
```
 Faut just kil revienne à la normal et puis je sais comment le tenir avec precaution vraiment. pardon


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Adonis disk1s2
```


ça devrait te remonter un volume nommé *Adonis*.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Adonis disk1s2
> ...


 
Ca tourne sans cesse: 

```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil eraseVolume jhfs+ Adonis disk1s2
Started erase on disk1s2
Unmounting disk
Erasing
[ / 0%..10%..20%..30%.................................... ]
```

Dis pourquoi ne pas supprimer tout le disque et meme la partition elle meme là. c'est possible?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Je pense que ton disque externe a un problème matériel. Probablement le boîtier.

Tu peux couper la commande en ramenant la fenêtre du *Terminal* au premier plan (un clic dessus) et en pressant au clavier les 2 touches *ctrl c*.

Si tu veux une commande d'initialisation du disque > voici -->

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Adonis disk1
```


si le DDE a un problème matériel > c'est aussi mal parti que pour l'autre commande.


----------



## adonisbeeker (16 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense que ton disque externe a un problème matériel. Probablement le boîtier.
> 
> Tu peux couper la commande en ramenant la fenêtre du *Terminal* au premier plan (un clic dessus) et en pressant au clavier les 2 touches *ctrl c*.
> 
> ...



Voici le resultat de la reinitialisation complete et un nouveau test diskutil:

```
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ Adonis disk1
Started erase on disk1
Unmounting disk
Error: -69825: Wiping volume data to prevent future accidental probing failed
Deny-Machin:~ macbook$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS AB                      119.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk1

Deny-Machin:~ macbook$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2018)

Comme tu le vois > aucune table de partition de s'est inscrite sur le disque -->

```
0:                                                   *1.0 TB     disk1
```


tu devrais avoir à la place -->


```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                       *1.0 TB     disk1
```

On peut encore s'amuser à une commande spécialisée -->

```
sudo gpt create /dev/disk1
```


cette commande crée une table *GUID* vide sur les blocs de tête du disque

=> quel est le retour de cette commande ?


----------



## adonisbeeker (17 Janvier 2018)

Merci; 


macomaniac a dit:


> Je pense que ton disque externe a un problème matériel. Probablement le boîtier.
> 
> Tu peux couper la commande en ramenant la fenêtre du *Terminal* au premier plan (un clic dessus) et en pressant au clavier les 2 touches *ctrl c*.
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

adonisbeeker a dit:
			
		

> Merci, le disque est revenu à la normale.



À ta place --> je le surveillerais du coin de l'œil -


----------



## adonisbeeker (17 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> À ta place --> je le surveillerais du coin de l'œil -


Merci.


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour j'ai un soucis aussi  
J'ai acheté un DDE il fonctionnait jusqu'à tout à l'heure, il est tout neuf et là mon mac le détecte plus  
Je peux pas le tester sur un autre mac ou autre je n'en ai qu'un :/ 

Quelqu'un peut aider ? :/


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

```
Last login: Sun Jan 27 15:40:34 on ttys000
You have new mail.
MBPdeNJOYVOGUE:~ libertybirds$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            207.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                515.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBPdeNJOYVOGUE:~ libertybirds$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour *Libertybirds
*
Le disque physique de ton DDE n'est pas reconnu comme "attaché au Système du Mac". Il n'y a que ton disque interne *disk0* ici > et l'espace virtualisé secondaire *disk1* du *Conteneur apfs*.

- est-ce que le DDE est bien connecté au Mac ? est-ce que le disque tourne ?​


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Libertybirds
> *
> Le disque physique de ton DDE n'est pas reconnu comme "attaché au Système du Mac". Il n'y a que ton disque interne *disk0* ici > et l'espace virtualisé secondaire *disk1* du *Conteneur apfs*.
> 
> - est-ce que le DDE est bien connecté au Mac ? est-ce que le disque tourne ?​



Oui le disque tourne, juste la LED n'est pas allumé :/


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Est-ce que le cordon est bien attaché des 2 côtés (boîtier et Mac) ?


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Libertybirds
> *
> Le disque physique de ton DDE n'est pas reconnu comme "attaché au Système du Mac". Il n'y a que ton disque interne *disk0* ici > et l'espace virtualisé secondaire *disk1* du *Conteneur apfs*.
> 
> - est-ce que le DDE est bien connecté au Mac ? est-ce que le disque tourne ?​



Et oui il est connecté au mac via un
*Adaptateur multiport AV numérique USB‑C*


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que le cordon est bien attaché des 2 côtés (boîtier et Mac) ?



Eh bien oui :/ Après il ya 2 port usb avec 2 fil différents c'est pour quoi ?:/


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que le cordon est bien attaché des 2 côtés (boîtier et Mac) ?



Et si ça peut t'aider c'est ce DDE 
https://www.amazon.fr/Bipra-Disque-externe-pour-Argenté/dp/B00FMUNLC2


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Est-ce que tu attaches les *2* connecteurs USB côté Mac ?


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu attaches les *2* connecteurs USB côté Mac ?



Je peux malheureusement pas :/ Je n'ai pas de port usb sur le côté, j'ai juste 2 même fiche que celle pour charger le mac (je ne m'y connais pas du tout...)


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu attaches les *2* connecteurs USB côté Mac ?



Mais je l'ai connecté en début d'après-midi et mon mac le reconnaissait puis d'un coup il m'a mis "erreur d'éjection etc etc ..." et depuis il le reconnait plus, j'ai pensé que ça pouvait venir du fait que le DDE ne soit pas assez alimenté mais si tel est le cas, je vois pas comment je peux faire sachant que je peux pas le connecté directement sur le mac sans passer par un adaptateur :/


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Il ne doit pas être assez alimenté si tu ne branches qu'un des connecteurs. 

Et tu n'as pas 2 ports USB côte-à-côte ou un hub pour tout brancher ?


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il ne doit pas être assez alimenté si tu ne branches qu'un des connecteurs.
> 
> Et tu n'as pas 2 ports USB côte-à-côte ou un hub pour tout brancher ?



Et bien si j'ai ça : https://www.fnac.com/Mobility-Lab-H...85LMK4siXog7yUOvCaxoCEiAQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 

Que je branche sur mon adaptateur mac fiche usb et je viens de brancher les deux port usb du DDE et toujours pas reconnu :/


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Est-ce que tu peux brancher au port USB du Mac la prise principale du cordon > et au hub la prise USB secondaire (la plus courte) ?


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux brancher au port USB du Mac la prise principale du cordon > et au hub la prise USB secondaire (la plus courte) ?



ça ne change rien, je l'entends tourner mais pas détecté


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Est-ce que tu as des données sur ce disque ?


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as des données sur ce disque ?



Oui des vidéos et photos que j'ai réussi à transférer entre temps puis une sauvegarde de mon mac était en cours ...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Si la lumière led n'est pas allumée > c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel.

- je te conseillerais bien de retourner le DDE au vendeur en demandant un remboursement. Le seul problème étant constitué par les données personnelles sur le disque...​


----------



## Libertybirds (27 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si la lumière led n'est pas allumée > c'est qu'il y a un problème matériel.
> 
> - je te conseillerais bien de retourner le DDE au vendeur en demandant un remboursement. Le seul problème étant constitué par les données personnelles sur le disque...​




La led n'est pas allumé mais elle l'a été


----------



## macomaniac (27 Janvier 2019)

Elle était allumée quand le DDE fonctionnait ?

Redémarre une fois (le DDE attaché) --> pour voir si le DDE se réattache.


----------

